# Change of school, after obtaining a student visa



## mondo2021

Hello, i have seen your responses regarding a question that was close to mine, so i appreicate your thoughts on my question.

if i have recieved a "student visa" for france (long visa) based on my admission letter from a certain school, but i have realize i need to change the school, can i enter to France with the "already issued visa" (for another school in another city) and show the "new acceptence letter from new school and the new address" when i enter to france at the airport? Or should i again resubmit my document based on the new school/new address to get a new visa (which i do not have time for it)? I am located in US. I appreciate your response.


----------



## mondo2021

Hello there, I am re-posting my question, with a bit more explanation, and would really appreciate if someone could share any insight.

I need to leave US in couple weeks and I am concerned of my arrival at the airport, since I will be arriving in a different city than my visa is based on. I am planning to show my new admission letter and my new accommodation to the officer at the airport, but would it be a problem and can I be rejected to enter to the country? Is there anywhere in France that I can report my new school and my new address?

I have already called/email all the relevant parties related to French embassy with no answers, just asking me to look at their website, and follow their instructions, but there is nothing regarding my condition. The program of my study is the exact same in both schools (it is a language learning school with the same course, same hours, etc.)

I would be really thankful to receive any insight in that matter. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as I know the visas (student visas or others) are not in any way "tied" to a particular city. Plenty of people arrive in France after having flown into a different Schengen country altogether. Where you'll find out if your student visa is transferable is when you register with either the OFII or the local prefecture. It will depend, I suspect, on whether the new language program is considered eligible for supporting a student visa, since not all programs are the same. If you can't find any information on Campus France, you may just have to see what happens on registration for your program. There may very well be the chance to change your program in the registration program. But to my knowledge, they probably won't "check" your letter of admission on your entry to France.


----------



## mondo2021

Dear Bev,

Many thanks for your insight. I really appreciate it. My type of visa is temporary long-stay visa, which based on what I have learned through Campus France website, cannot be validated at the prefecture, and I do not need to take any action during the entire period of validity of my visa (if I am not wrong, as I have seen contradicting information online). I assume I cannot register with OFII either. So, based on your note I need to see what happens while I register for my program.

Many thanks on your note regarding my entry to France (which is OK to enter to a different city, and that the immigration officer at the airport probably won't "check" my letter of admission).

Thank you again for all your responses, these are very helpful!


----------



## dydshhhock

mondo2021 said:


> Dear Bev,
> 
> Many thanks for your insight. I really appreciate it. My type of visa is temporary long-stay visa, which based on what I have learned through Campus France website, cannot be validated at the prefecture, and I do not need to take any action during the entire period of validity of my visa (if I am not wrong, as I have seen contradicting information online). I assume I cannot register with OFII either. So, based on your note I need to see what happens while I register for my program.
> 
> Many thanks on your note regarding my entry to France (which is OK to enter to a different city, and that the immigration officer at the airport probably won't "check" my letter of admission).
> 
> Thank you again for all your responses, these are very helpful!


Hey I was wondering how changing schools went for you because I am wondering the same thing


----------

